# Ohio, Indiana, Illinois



## Miss Marty (Mar 3, 2009)

Are there any nice timeshares or hotels near 
Ohio I-70, Indiana I-70, Illinois I-70 and I-74

Also looking for suggestions on places to
visit in the following three central states.. 

I-70 Dayton, Springfield, Columbus, Ohio
I-70 Indianapolis, Richmond. Indiana
I-70 Bloomington, Illinois Interstate 74 & 39


----------



## EAM (Mar 3, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> Are there any nice timeshares or hotels near
> Ohio I-70, Indiana I-70, Illinois I-70 and I-74
> 
> Also looking for suggestions on places to
> ...



There aren't any timeshares  really close, but there are some within a few hours drive.  There's Apple Valley in Howard, OH, some distance northeast of Columbus.  It has a hospitality award.   There's Hotel Nashville in Nashville, Indiana, about an hour and half from I-70.   Hotel Nashville rarely shows up in RCI because it has a great internal exchange program and rental program and its owners usually use their days themselves or rent them out.   It is either Silver Crown or Hospitality.  

Fox River in Sheridan, IL is several miles east of I-39 north of LaSalle.

Indianapolis has some very nice hotels in the downtown area, e.g. the Conrad, Hyatt Regency, Embassy Suites, etc.   The Conrad is the newest that I know of. 

Regarding places to visit, it depends a lot on what you like to do.  I know Indianapolis best, so I will limit my remarks to that area.  Here are a few of my favorite places to visit.  

Art: Indianapolis Museum of Art, Eiteljorg Museum of Western and Native American Art
For kids (of all ages) The Children's Museum
Living History: Conner Prairie
Indiana History, Geology, etc.: Indiana State Museum
Plants and Animals: Indianapolis Zoo and White River Gardens
Auto racing: Indianapolis Motor Speedway museum
Outdoors: Eagle Creek Park


----------



## geekette (Mar 3, 2009)

The Children's Museum of Indianapolis is the largest children's museum in the world.  There is a major Chihuly installation, the most fully articulated juvenile dinosaur ever found and a real batmobile (batmobile may go into hiding before you come - when is your trip?).  and a lot more.  definitely not just for children.

childrensmuseum.org

Very nice downtown Indy hotels.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you seen the TUG timeshare map???  Start by clicking on a region button...

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## geekette (Mar 4, 2009)

Found you an Indy hotel promo code:  1000206680

Included is Crowne Plaza (317-631-2221)
crowneplaza.com/ind-downtown

Also Homewood Suites, 317-253-1919, homewoodsuites.com
This is near Keystone Crossing, major retail mecca, much upscale

Unless you have a burning desire to stay in a Holiday Inn, I won't list those.  The only I would suggest is North, and really only if you are travelling with kids (large indoor waterpark):  hiselect.com/ind-atpyramids, 317-872-9790


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hampton Inn*

After a long drive across the states of Maryland and West Virginia 
We spent one night in April just across the river from Wheeling WV 

At The
Hampton Inn St. Clairsville 
51130 National Rd. E (Rt 40)
Saint Clairsville, Ohio, 43950 

Our double queen first floor room offered beautiful furnishings with the finest amenities, 
including Cloud 9 Bed, flat screen tv, large work desk and wireless high speed internet.  
Amenities: Indoor Pool - Jacuzzi - Exercise Room - Business Center.

This Hampton Inn has an adjoining restaurant and offers 
Complimentary On the House® hot breakfast bar, coffee
and On the Run® breakfast bags (Blueberry Muffins)

Professional Staff - Clean Hotel - Clean Rooms 
Spring Rate Approx $100. night included taxes.

St. Clairsville, Ohio is conv. to Wheeling Island Casino & nearby  shopping.


----------



## zazz (Apr 17, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> Are there any nice timeshares or hotels near
> Ohio I-70, Indiana I-70, Illinois I-70 and I-74
> 
> Also looking for suggestions on places to
> ...



In Dayton, the US Air Force Museum is where I generally direct people to go.  Its more military that the Air and Space in DC, so that may or may not be your thing.  But I still try and stop in when I am home visiting my folks.  There are some really nice exhibits and its free.  The museum is not too far off I-70 which skirts the north side of the Dayton Area.  I do not recommend any of the hotels on that side of town.  There are a couple of OK places near the airport, but most stuff there is dirtbag city.

In Columbus, you can always stop by the State Capitol or my alma mater THE Ohio State University.  Have a meal at Eddie George's restaurant.  I-70 runs right through downtown and there are plenty of places to stay.  I just don't know about your price range.  Columbus area factory tours if that is interesting to you include Longaberger basket Company In Newark, Honda Motors in Marysville.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 17, 2009)

Second the Air Force Museum in Dayton, OH

http://www.wpafb.af.mil/museum/

Indy 500 Race Track in Indianapolis, IN

http://www.indy500.com/

President Lincoln's Libraray & Museum in Springfield, IL

http://www.visit-springfieldillinois.com/Lincoln/ALPLM.asp


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 17, 2009)

For something totally different if you get to Indy.  Just north in Noblesville is the states hardest golf course.

http://www.purgatorygolfclub.com 

Check it out.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 17, 2009)

We go to South Bend, Indiana, home of the famed football team every few years for a twirling competition (BTW, the grounds at Notre Dame are beautiful and it's a great place to see a football game if you're there at the right time), but we now make a point to fly into Indianapolis so we can spend some time there at the zoo and the Children's Museum.  But for the racing fans, of course there's the Indianapolis 500.

We're thinking about staying at the Crowne Plaza downtown (in the old Union Stations) but we also like the Crowne Plaza at the airport (you can't actually hear the planes) which is only around $100 per night for high quality hotel -- all newly renovated.


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 18, 2009)

*Our Favorite place to stay*

Here is a link to our favorite hotel to stay at whenever we go to Indy.

http://http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/indri-residence-inn-indianapolis-downtown-on-the-canal/[/URL]

It is perfect walking distance to downtown/monument circle and white river state park. The suites are nice, staff friendly and helpful, and they will even grocery shop for you!


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 25, 2009)

*Indiana and Ohio - Interstate 80/90*

Looking for suggestions on (day trip) places to stop & visit 
and hotels to spend the night at at on our way back home 
along Indiana I-80/90 and Ohio I-80/90 - East to Maryland


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 25, 2009)

*Maryland EZ Pass*

We have a EZ Pass 
Does the states of Illinois, Indiana, Ohio accept E-Z Pass on Toll Roads


----------



## rod (Apr 25, 2009)

I would suggest stopping to visit Middlebury and Shipshewana, Indiana, about 30 miles east of South Bend - this is in the midst of the USA's third largest Amish community.  Middlebury is 5 miles south of the Indiana Turnpike at exit 107, and Shipshewana is 5 miles east of Middlebury.

Shipshewana is more oriented toward visitors, with many more stores selling Amish crafts and furniture.  One of the attractions in Shipshewana is the flea market with about 1,000 vendors, open every week on Tuesday and Wednesday from May through October.  The flea market opens on May 5 this year, and will close at the end of October.  There is also the antique auction every Wednesday and the horse auction every Friday.  The auctions are held on the flea market grounds.  (Actually, the auctions were first, and the flea market sort of grew up around the auctions.)

Every time we visit Shipshewana, my wife insists that we spend some time at E & S Sales, with its aisles of bulk food, and Yoder's Meat. We never visit Shipshewana without a cooler to haul the meat and cheese we buy home.

There are two restaurants well worth trying - the Blue Gate Restaurant in Shipshewana and Das Dutchman Essenhaus in Middlebury.  Both provide Amish style cooking in a family atmosphere - Essenhaus has two sections, one for those ordering from the menu as individuals, the other for those eating family style.

A few web sites to check out:
* www.amishcountry.org
* www.backroads.org
* www.shipshewana.com


----------



## rod (Apr 25, 2009)

*A possible stop in Ohio*

Toledo, Ohio, has Tony Packo's Cafe, known for its pickles, peppers, chili, and hot dogs.  Jamie Farr, a former Toledo resident who played the part of Cpl. Max Klinger on the TV show M*A*S*H, liked the restaurant so much that his character talked about Tony Packo’s during seven different episodes.

The original restaurant is at 1902 Front Street.  From the Ohio Turnpike take I-280 north to the Front Street exit - Tony Packo's is a short distance northeast of the exit.

Tony Packo's web site:
* www.tonypackos.com


----------



## Miss Marty (May 4, 2009)

*Hampton Inn - Tony Packo`s - Toledo Ohio*

*
May 1, 2009*

After a long drive across the states of Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana 
We spent the night just 5 miles South of Toledo in Rossford, Ohio

At The Hampton Inn 

Our double queen first floor room offered the most comfortable beds,
flat screen tv, large work desk & inroom wireless high speed internet. 

This Hampton Inn is just a year old and offers 
Complimentary On the House® breakfast bar, 
with fresh coffee, juice and Blueberry Muffins.
Having the Breakfast Room nearby was a plus.
Our Friday Weekend rate was a tad over $100.

Located next to Bass Pro Shoppe and 
an easy drive into downtown Toledo.

We made a point to have hot dogs for lunch 
At The Originial Tony Packos on Front Street.

rod - Thanks for the suggestion


----------

